#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-22
<c3959> pregunta:
<c3959> a alguien le llego ese correo de canonical sobre la informacion atacada en unbuntu foro
<c3959> ?
<fabio__> wena cauros
<fabio__> wena pedro_ san filipino !
<SergioMeneses> c3959, si
<SergioMeneses> a muchos
<fabio__> pregunta estoy escribiendo un articulo de reporte de fallos, que es lo más importante para ustedes que se debe considerar para que un reporte sea un buen reporte
<fabio__> aparte de ser claro...
<fabio__> un aspecto a considerar
<c3959> hola fabio__ SergioMeneses
<fabio__> hola c3959
<c3959> buu entonces a revisar los datos expuestos, se agradece que informen a los usuarios para que tomen medidas
<c3959> y no enterarse luego por algun blog o la prensa xd
<c3959> fabio__: contar brevemente que hacias cuando te diste cuenta que algo estaba roto
<c3959> como su introduccion, luego caracteristicas de tu entorno de trabajo
<fabio__> c3959, el problema de contar brevemente... es que siempre caen en trivialidaddes que no interesan
<c3959> y si tienes mas informacion tecnica, al pie donde ves el error y como lo arreglarias
<SergioMeneses> c3959, todos tienen que cambiar passwords
<c3959> fabio__: para no caer en cosas de bagatela, habla todo en general
<c3959> SergioMeneses: =S, entonces fue con escandalo la exposicion
<fabio__> están hablando de ubuntuforum
<fabio__> ¿?
<c3959> siee
<c3959> recien lo vi en uno de mis filtros, no lo habia visto en la mañana temprano
#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-23
<pedro_> hola hola
#ubuntu-cl 2013-07-24
<RMARTIG> buenas tardes
<RMARTIG> en k horario se puden realizar consultas?
#ubuntu-cl 2016-07-26
<chile> hi
<chile> any body here
#ubuntu-cl 2016-07-30
<linuk0> Buen dia amigos
<linuk0> Como estan x acá ?
<linuk0> Algún usuario de Raspberry Pi x aqui?
#ubuntu-cl 2017-07-24
<livar> Hola
<livar> Qué réplicas ubuntu hay en chile?
#ubuntu-cl 2018-07-28
<Kalov> holas
<Kalov> 1 bot y dos personas
<Kalov> o 3 bots?
<sndkn> alguien anda despierto por aca?
#ubuntu-cl 2018-07-29
<sndkn> hola? hello?
#ubuntu-cl 2020-07-20
<Borje> Hello
<Borje> Hello Swandive
